# lionheads.



## guppybreeder! (Sep 22, 2007)

what is th min tank size for lionheads? i don't have one i just think they are super cute!


----------



## Dr_House (Aug 15, 2006)

The most frequent recommendation I've seen for these fish is a minimum of 30 gallons. Of course the bigger the tank, the better. Keep in mind, they are not the easiest fish to keep and often develop internal problems.


----------

